
Apple Will Wait Until at Least 2020 to Release a 5G iPhone - marketgod
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-03/apple-is-said-to-miss-rapid-5g-takeoff-sitting-out-tech-shift
======
beerlord
4G delivers speeds that are fast enough for anything you can do on a phone.

The 'killer feature' of 5G would need to be significantly increased spectral
efficiency, to allow Telcos to offer higher data caps, and to reduce the
impact of congestion.

